
Office 2010 preview - tortilla
http://stevenf.tumblr.com/post/101550689/office-2010-preview
======
TrevorJ
Considering the fact that GUI used to be MS's core competency, this is a sad
state of affairs. I surprised be just how un-intuitive this looks.

